# PPR pipes?



## cupspb (Mar 8, 2014)

Prompt, you use pipes for plumbing?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtAe1JMIjbA


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Lol. Couldn't help myself...


----------

